# Dubbo Brewery?



## earle (2/7/15)

Heading to Coonabarabran and Dubbo in a couple of weeks to see family and visit the zoo with the kids during the school holidays. Thought I would see if there are any beer related places nearby. Google turns up a couple of hits about someone starting the Dubbo Brewery as part of a nearby winery but I can't find any current information. I've searched here with no success and also emailed the winery with no reply. Does anyone know anything about a brewery at Dubbo?


----------



## mosto (2/7/15)

Hi earle, I don't get to Dubbo too often, but I'm in that region (Central West). I hadn't heard of anything starting up and from experience, your only chance to escape megaswill is Dan Murphy's. The the odd pub may have James Squires on tap, but it's rare. If your travels take you to Mudgee there's a brewery there, which I've yet to try but have heard good things about, and in Orange there's Borenore Brewhouse and Badlands Brewery, both which make a pretty decent drop IMO.


----------



## Fat Bastard (2/7/15)

There is a brewery in Dubbo, selling from one of the wineries there, as I recall quite near the zoo. The brewery itself is elsewhere and not open to the public. The range of beer was small and fairly boring, with the standout being a dark ale. Dunno if it's still a going concern though, I was last there a couple of years ago.


----------



## earle (2/7/15)

Thanks for the replies.

Just got this email back from Red Earth Estate for anyone else who might be interested one day.


> [SIZE=10pt]Yes, Dubbo Brewery is still in operation, however we don’t always have a regular supply of beer in stock as our brewer is busy with the other facet of his business. I will keep your email and let you know when we have beer in stock. We are the only outlet for the beer.[/SIZE]


----------



## spog (2/7/15)

Grab what you can and let us all know what their brews are like.


----------



## earle (2/7/15)

Sounds like they won't have any while I'm there.


----------

